# Mating but no eggs?



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

My pair cockatiel has mated last Saturday, but until now there is no egg visible inside the box. the hen keep going in and out but dont stay too long for what we call "brooding stage"

how long for the egg grow inside the hens ovary/?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I have had a hen go almost 25 days between mating and actually laying. She always had fertile eggs and no issues.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

around 7-10 days so they might still be on their way , they hatch after 18-21 days


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

They don't always lay eggs just because they have mated. Sometimes they just don't get it dead on so to speak. Just keep checking on them and try not to get too excited.  I know it's hard, but give them time and then hopefully BOOM!


----------

